# Advice on pregnancy and diabetes !!!



## Brakersx (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi ladies ... 
I am 32 weeks pregnant and a type one diabetic and have been since the age of 14 . 

My sugar levels have been well controlled all throughout my pregnancy ( first baby by the way ) I need abit of advice and I see all the time women being told they have bigger babies !!! On my 32 week growth scan baby was apparently a lot smaller than expected she weighs around 3.8lbs I am seriously stressing as I now don't have a due date for induction I just have been told to have weekly scans and to eat and not put too much pressure on myself with diabetes ???

Can anyone share or help me please very worried x!!!


----------



## Nicola16 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi,
Only just seen your post so I hope things are ok, I could have been reading my story too except for I developed gestational (or maybe was type 2 without mowing beforehand). I am 33 + 3 today and at my 32 week growth scan they said our little one was small at 3lbs 6.5 ounces. It's such a scary time and I'm sending lots of good thoughts to you and baby. I've put down below what's happened with me do it gives you a compamrison but from what I gather there isn't just one way of dealing with it. As a side note my hospital doesn't give induction dates until 2 weeks before they want to do it so in my case I wouldn't get until I was 36 weeks.

I am having placental scans to check blood and oxygen flow from me to baby is working ok - which so far ,fingers crossed, it is and then I have another growth scan at 34 weeks at which if they are happy with progress I'll be left for another period of time (with checks in between) but if baby isn't growing as they would expect I could be having a c section to deliver baby early. I have also been admitted to hospital to have steroid injections to help baby's lungs mature more quickly so I had to be on a sliding scale of insulin as the steroids send BG haywire! It was two injections 24 hours apart and if I wasn't diabetic I wouldn't have had to be admitted at all. 

They haven't told me to eat more (not that I can because I've also got gallstones and pancreatitis which I'm trying to prevent another flare up of). My consultant said its not the diet (as long as you're not starving yourself!)it's the placenta that may not be working properly and unfortunately this can happen.

I really hope you guys are doing well, sending hugs x


----------



## Brakersx (Aug 23, 2016)

Nicola16 said:


> Hi,
> Only just seen your post so I hope things are ok, I could have been reading my story too except for I developed gestational (or maybe was type 2 without mowing beforehand). I am 33 + 3 today and at my 32 week growth scan they said our little one was small at 3lbs 6.5 ounces. It's such a scary time and I'm sending lots of good thoughts to you and baby. I've put down below what's happened with me do it gives you a compamrison but from what I gather there isn't just one way of dealing with it. As a side note my hospital doesn't give induction dates until 2 weeks before they want to do it so in my case I wouldn't get until I was 36 weeks.
> 
> I am having placental scans to check blood and oxygen flow from me to baby is working ok - which so far ,fingers crossed, it is and then I have another growth scan at 34 weeks at which if they are happy with progress I'll be left for another period of time (with checks in between) but if baby isn't growing as they would expect I could be having a c section to deliver baby early. I have also been admitted to hospital to have steroid injections to help baby's lungs mature more quickly so I had to be on a sliding scale of insulin as the steroids send BG haywire! It was two injections 24 hours apart and if I wasn't diabetic I wouldn't have had to be admitted at all.
> ...










Thank you for your time !! I have my next scan tomorrow almost 33 weeks now and I will know a little more , from what they saw at my last scan she said that placenta seemed Ok , so she said let's wait till one week so , tomorrow morning I am going to the hospital to see if little one has been growing ( hoping she has !!! ) to be honest with me having type one diabetes my diet I have had to be so strict with to get my sugar levels right but once she told me to relax a little with that and eat more I have tried that and it has made her move more !! I'm praying that she is ok and growing well as I don't want her to be too early !!  

I hope you and bump are ok too !!! And that it all goes well !! I've read lots about the steroid injections , and that it helps them develop more quickly I shall let you know how I get on tomorrow !! Thank you again x


----------



## Nicola16 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks hun, good luck for tomorrow I hope things have picked up and she's growing nicely - pregnancy is not for the faint hearted never mind having diabetes to contend with too, it was a shock for me one day I was fine, felt really well etc and the next I was on insulin! 

Look forward to hearing good news tomorrow x


----------



## Brakersx (Aug 24, 2016)

Nicola16 said:


> Thanks hun, good luck for tomorrow I hope things have picked up and she's growing nicely - pregnancy is not for the faint hearted never mind having diabetes to contend with too, it was a shock for me one day I was fine, felt really well etc and the next I was on insulin!
> 
> Look forward to hearing good news tomorrow x







Hi lovely , 

Checked baby's oxygen blood flow , fluid and my placenta all is very good with all of that she said baby was very comfortable !! They seemed a lot more relaxed today !! Thank goodness !! 
I have got to go back next week to check growth and weight and have been told she will have my induction date ready for me after the scan as she isn't concerend that placenta isn't feeding little one as they were happy with all of that ... 
Breathe lol !!! 

Thanks for support hope you and bump ok and will let you know how next week goes !! Week by week is the way it goes with diabetic moms I think lol x


----------



## Nicola16 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ah that's fantastic news I had a good feeling for you, I've got a scan tomorrow again to check blood flow and oxygen so fingers crossed. Lil one has been active as normal today so hopefully that's a good sign.

Keep in touch hun. It's been a roller coaster that's for sure but I know it's all worth it when we get our special gifts ☺️ xx


----------



## Brakersx (Aug 24, 2016)

Absoultey ! Wishing you all the luck in the world with scan tomorrow fingers crossed everything is ok and getting what they need !!! 

My Nervs are ruined through this whole thing but like you say completey worth it xx


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have no experience to offer at all, but I saw a recent article from DUK about CGMs being available to pregnant Mums and that it worked well through labour and kept levels all smooth.  I know no more than that but it may be worth looking at and contacting your DSN.

Hope all goes well for both of you.


----------



## Nicola16 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks to you both - I'll update after my scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Nicola16 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi sorry for delay - well had 34 week growth scan today and whilst baby is still small they have grown on the percentile so having close monitoring for the next 2 weeks and see where we are then.

@Brakersx - how are you doing?

Xx


----------



## Brakersx (Aug 30, 2016)

Nicola16 said:


> Hi sorry for delay - well had 34 week growth scan today and whilst baby is still small they have grown on the percentile so having close monitoring for the next 2 weeks and see where we are then.
> 
> @Brakersx - how are you doing?
> 
> Xx








Hi there !! Glad you got back was just hoping everything was Ok !!! 
Glad your being closey monitored - I had a scan last week to check placenta and blood flow and the fluid , all of that was ok !! So I was relived so I have a scan tomorrow morning , to see how she's grown over the last two weeks , I'm really hoping that she has put on some weight and grown xx


----------



## Nicola16 (Aug 30, 2016)

Good luck for tomorrow I'm sure it'll all be fine for you but please let me know, it's a bit of a nervous wait but at least we are now 34 weeks which is a better place to be than 32. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Cleo (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello Braker and Nicola
Coming to this conversation a bit late - sorry ! 
Just wanted to reassure you both as my now 2.5 yr old son was tiny throughout the pregnancy (weighed 2.5 kg at 38weeks).  I was closely monitored as they were concerned that there might have been a reason for him being small (placental insufficiency etc) but he was absolutely fine ! Hes been on the 25th centile for a some time now - that's just down to his natural build (he's tall for his age and skinny).  Their size can be down to so many different things (genetics etc) , I think the important thing is that baby is growing consistently .  
Wishing you both the very best of luck with your pregnancies , I know how hard it is , you're almost there !


----------



## Nicola16 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks Cleo, it's reassuring to hear what other people of been through, glad to hear your son is doing well. I'm sure we will be fine


----------



## Brakersx (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi me again !! 

I had my scan yesterday and baby has put on some weight and has met her growth !! She is small but nothing concerning !! 
She said that my baby is breech so I have a scan booked for the 14th September if she is breech still then I will get booked in for a c section . 
If she turns by then then I will have to be induced at 38 weeks which is end of September , my sugar levels are high at the moment though which they don't want but I'm trying my best with everything , I just hope she is ok !!! 


Glad to hear about your son by the way pregnancy is such a worry xx


----------



## Nicola16 (Sep 1, 2016)

Great news overall I'm pleased for you. Baby will more than likely turn mine was head down, then breech then went head down a bit, they say sitting more leaning forward helps, so sitting on a chair the wrong way round etc! 

I'm sure she will be just fine, keep doing what you are hun and don't beat yourself if your sugars are a bit high, you are in third trimester! Xx


----------



## Brakersx (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you , I explained to the doctors I'm trying with my diabetes hard as I can but third trimester I'm defiently more hungry ! 
When will you know anymore about your little one ?? Will you go full term do you think ?xx


----------



## Nicola16 (Sep 1, 2016)

I must admit that's the thing with the other issues I've had while pregnant I haven't felt hungry since about 20 weeks, obviously I eat 3 meal a day but im lucky haven't felt the hunger pangs so sugars have been easier to control on that front!  

I've got another growth scan on 13 September so see how baby is doing then. I'm hoping I'll make it until 38 weeks but I feel better now I'm past 34 so every day is a bonus from now on. How about you? Xx


----------



## Brakersx (Sep 1, 2016)

That's exactly how I feel ! 34 weeks is such a milestone I was so worried at 32 and she was very very small . Like you say everyday is better and better and more weight !! 
I want to make it to 38 weeks hoping I will now , and regardless of c section or not I just want her to be alright ( what we all wish for don't we !)

Sugar levels are hard to control at the moment as I really want carbs so fighting with myself abit !! 

 and ooo a day before my scan !! Hoping all goes well xx


----------



## Nicola16 (Sep 1, 2016)

I've got to the point I don't mind induction, or c section to be honest like you say the safest way is fine by me. Just can't wait to meet them now and be able to see they are OK rather than rely on movement and scans!   

Its definitely hard this pregnancy thing hehe! I hope the cravings get easier in the meantime just remember all the fight and hardship is worth it and soon you'll have your beautiful little girl to hold tight xxx 

Look forward to next update and sending you lots of good thought for the next scan xx


----------



## Zoe1975 (Sep 13, 2016)

Brakersx said:


> Hi ladies ...
> I am 32 weeks pregnant and a type one diabetic and have been since the age of 14 .
> 
> My sugar levels have been well controlled all throughout my pregnancy ( first baby by the way ) I need abit of advice and I see all the time women being told they have bigger babies !!! On my 32 week growth scan baby was apparently a lot smaller than expected she weighs around 3.8lbs I am seriously stressing as I now don't have a due date for induction I just have been told to have weekly scans and to eat and not put too much pressure on myself with diabetes ???
> ...


I have had 3 kids now all while being diabetic I was told the first time by baby was too small but at 34wks he decided to make an appearance weighing in at 6lb 4 ozs which turned out ok as babies usually gain weight on the last 6wks of pregnancy so he would have been big. Insulin can cause the baby and you to be bigger than a non diabetic in my case I went from a size 8 to a size 22 due to insulin causing more amniotic fluid to be produced please don't stress over it i know easy said than done but ignore the diabetes(as such) and enjoy your first pregnancy as u are a first time mum first and a diabetic second. not diabetic and a first time mum always remember that I spoke to 154 diabetic midwives about how diabetics are first time mums too and there first question/advice should always be about the pregnancy not the diabetes in a lecture where as a patient I made the point all as people talked about was my diabetes not about being pregnant to which I was clueless. I knew what it was like to be diabetic for God sake. It made many rethink their approach to diabetics who are pregnant.xxx wish you all the luck hun.xxxx


----------



## Nicola16 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey a quick update! Had scan today and baby is still growing although still on the small side so I'm being induced this Sunday at 37 weeks. 

Their view is that all the development is done by then so why wait any longer and risk placenta slowing down or other complications. More importantly I agree with them!

Excited now! Good look with your scan tomorrow to @Brakersx xxx


----------



## Zoe1975 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nicola16 said:


> Hey a quick update! Had scan today and baby is still growing although still on the small side so I'm being induced this Sunday at 37 weeks.
> 
> Their view is that all the development is done by then so why wait any longer and risk placenta slowing down or other complications. More importantly I agree with them!
> 
> Excited now! Good look with your scan tomorrow to @Brakersx xxx


Good luck and enjoy the moment


----------



## grovesy (Sep 14, 2016)

Good luck and hope it all goes well!


----------



## Nicola16 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you @Zoe1975 and @grovesy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2016)

Nicola16 said:


> Hey a quick update! Had scan today and baby is still growing although still on the small side so I'm being induced this Sunday at 37 weeks.
> 
> Their view is that all the development is done by then so why wait any longer and risk placenta slowing down or other complications. More importantly I agree with them!
> 
> Excited now! Good look with your scan tomorrow to @Brakersx xxx


Good luck @Nicola16 I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Nicola16 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you @Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2016)

Nicola16 said:


> Hey a quick update! Had scan today and baby is still growing although still on the small side so I'm being induced this Sunday at 37 weeks.
> 
> Their view is that all the development is done by then so why wait any longer and risk placenta slowing down or other complications. More importantly I agree with them!
> 
> Excited now! Good look with your scan tomorrow to @Brakersx xxx


How are things going @Nicola16 ? Hope all is well


----------



## Brakersx (Sep 22, 2016)

Nicola16 said:


> Hey a quick update! Had scan today and baby is still growing although still on the small side so I'm being induced this Sunday at 37 weeks.
> 
> Their view is that all the development is done by then so why wait any longer and risk placenta slowing down or other complications. More importantly I agree with them!
> 
> Excited now! Good look with your scan tomorrow to @Brakersx xxx







Hiya !! Sorry to hear it's a little early but trust in them and get baby here safe is the most important !!! ❤️ Hugs !!! 
More panic for me I'm afraid !!! My baby girl is growing fine and placenta seems to be great too so after a scan just yesterday little one is still breech her head is under ribs with no sign of turning so a c section has been booked but I'm having a panic attack as most of my day I have spent crying with worry as they cannot book me in over next weekend I will be 38+5 and I'm really worried that is too late as I don't have an over active baby I've been hospital many times with concerns of movement and I always heard over 38 is dangerous !!!! Someone help me with t1 was anyone at all aloud to go over 38 because everything I have read has said to be induced or c sec at 38 not over !!! I'm so stressed !!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2016)

Brakersx said:


> Hiya !! Sorry to hear it's a little early but trust in them and get baby here safe is the most important !!! ❤️ Hugs !!!
> More panic for me I'm afraid !!! My baby girl is growing fine and placenta seems to be great too so after a scan just yesterday little one is still breech her head is under ribs with no sign of turning so a c section has been booked but I'm having a panic attack as most of my day I have spent crying with worry as they cannot book me in over next weekend I will be 38+5 and I'm really worried that is too late as I don't have an over active baby I've been hospital many times with concerns of movement and I always heard over 38 is dangerous !!!! Someone help me with t1 was anyone at all aloud to go over 38 because everything I have read has said to be induced or c sec at 38 not over !!! I'm so stressed !!!! Xxxxxx


I can't help with this, but I would suggest contacting the Diabetes UK Helpline to see if they can give you any advice or reassurance:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/helpline

Hoping all goes well for you!


----------



## Nicola16 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi @Brakersx, sorry to hear you've been so worried and that you had to be booked for a c-section but it really doesn't matter how our little ones come into the world - I'm sure your little bundle will be absolutely fine so try to relax. I know they like to try and induce at 38 weeks, but as someone who has just been induced that can take days anyway so the fact they have booked for 38+5 wouldn't be more than if you'd been induced anyway. Remember If you weren't diabetic they would let you go to 42 weeks so under 39 is still early but still full term to a half way house and I'm sure all will be just perfect! Keep us updated ❤️

@Northerner - I'm fine thank you, my beautiful little girl was born on 21st after being induced 4 days earlier. Her entry was dramatic and I had to have a little operation afterwards after developing a hematoma but we are ok now. She is absolutely tiny at only 4lb 13oz (at the last scan they thought 5lb 6oz) and she has a little bit of jaundice which we are keeping an eye but she is just perfect!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2016)

Nicola16 said:


> @Northerner - I'm fine thank you, my beautiful little girl was born on 21st after being induced 4 days earlier. Her entry was dramatic and I had to have a little operation afterwards after developing a hematoma but we are ok now. She is absolutely tiny at only 4lb 13oz (at the last scan they thought 5lb 6oz) and she has a little bit of jaundice which we are keeping an eye but she is just perfect!


Oh, many, many congratulations @Nicola16 !  I'm so pleased you are both OK now, what a little jewel she must be!  I hope she is soon strong and well, sleeping through the nights and keeping you entertained through the days


----------



## Brakersx (Sep 28, 2016)

Nicola16 said:


> Hi @Brakersx, sorry to hear you've been so worried and that you had to be booked for a c-section but it really doesn't matter how our little ones come into the world - I'm sure your little bundle will be absolutely fine so try to relax. I know they like to try and induce at 38 weeks, but as someone who has just been induced that can take days anyway so the fact they have booked for 38+5 wouldn't be more than if you'd been induced anyway. Remember If you weren't diabetic they would let you go to 42 weeks so under 39 is still early but still full term to a half way house and I'm sure all will be just perfect! Keep us updated ❤️
> 
> @Northerner - I'm fine thank you, my beautiful little girl was born on 21st after being induced 4 days earlier. Her entry was dramatic and I had to have a little operation afterwards after developing a hematoma but we are ok now. She is absolutely tiny at only 4lb 13oz (at the last scan they thought 5lb 6oz) and she has a little bit of jaundice which we are keeping an eye but she is just perfect!









Hi lovely ... My baby girl was born yesterday emergency. C section and weighs 6.11lb she is overall really well and were so in love with her , I'm very very sore and in pain but she is here safe , my movements had slowed down and after getting an emergency scan Monday little one didn't move on the scan I was worried sick hope all is ok with you let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2016)

Brakersx said:


> Hi lovely ... My baby girl was born yesterday emergency. C section and weighs 6.11lb she is overall really well and were so in love with her , I'm very very sore and in pain but she is here safe , my movements had slowed down and after getting an emergency scan Monday little one didn't move on the scan I was worried sick hope all is ok with you let me know how you get on xxx


Huge congratulations on the birth of your little one @Brakersx !  Hope all is well with you, and that you recover well


----------



## Nicola16 (Sep 30, 2016)

Congratulations @Brakersx so happy she's here safe! Well done us eh! Enjoy the first few days and get a rest when you can - much love xx


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 1, 2016)

Congratulations on both your new arrivals ladies, well done  I hope you're both getting some sleep and a bit of relaxation in between mum duties, and really enjoying every second with your gorgeous little bundles


----------

